# Flood tide reds



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Took a friend out this weekend for a small window of flood tide action.  Water didn't quite flood like it was supposed to but still managed a few.
















[/URL][/img]


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)




----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I really like the under water pic!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Was this in Florida?


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Ga coast.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice reds (and nicer Fury)!


----------

